# Wolf Eyes cree drop-in



## EvilPaul2112 (May 7, 2007)

I just recieved my Wolf Eyes 170 lumen cree drop-in, from PTS. WOW.....I am truly impressed. I dont have elaborate equipment to test it on....but as a Cop in Milwaukee I will say this is the first small LED I'll carry on duty as a tactical light. It wont be my primary light, but its my back-up that I depend on should the sh*t hit the fan and my 13V Rattlesnake burn out at the wrong time.

I compared it side by side to a SF 6P and a Fenix L2D in a very dark basement and the cree drop-in won hands down. I am TRULY impressed. Im looking forward to tonight when I can really test it out......


----------



## jbviau (May 7, 2007)

Yeah I just got my D26 (the 130 lumens version), and I'm really impressed too (running it in a Surefire G2). I wish I had the Surefire P61 bulb for comparison. Anyway, I'm sure I'll be having fun with this thing tonight!


----------



## tsask (May 7, 2007)

EvilPaul2112 said:


> I just recieved my Wolf Eyes 170 lumen cree drop-in, from PTS. WOW.....but as a Cop in Milwaukee I will say this is the first small LED I'll carry on duty as a tactical light. It wont be my primary light, but its my back-up that I depend on should the sh*t hit the fan and my 13V Rattlesnake burn out at the wrong time. QUOTE] WTG on both lights I have shown my Rattlesnake to a few LEOs. and their Streamlights. I ordered a 170 cree drop in for my 6P Wolf Eyes light. Have you considered the LED tail cap for your Rattlesnake? I have a UV on mine . It could help with IDs etc and stains.


----------



## jbosman1013 (May 8, 2007)

i have been looking for just this drop-in for my sf C2 is there any gap issue i had a DX style drop-in that was not that impressive and broke in 3 days


----------



## Brozneo (May 8, 2007)

What light did you put the drop-in into?



EvilPaul2112 said:


> I just recieved my Wolf Eyes 170 lumen cree drop-in, from PTS. WOW.....I am truly impressed. I dont have elaborate equipment to test it on....but as a Cop in Milwaukee I will say this is the first small LED I'll carry on duty as a tactical light. It wont be my primary light, but its my back-up that I depend on should the sh*t hit the fan and my 13V Rattlesnake burn out at the wrong time.
> 
> I compared it side by side to a SF 6P and a Fenix L2D in a very dark basement and the cree drop-in won hands down. I am TRULY impressed. Im looking forward to tonight when I can really test it out......


----------



## jumpstat (May 8, 2007)

With all the offerings available currently, I too am looking at the Wolfeyes for my recently acquired M2. Was wondering, how are the WE drop-ins with rechargeables? I am looking at using just a single 17670 to drive them.


----------



## Glen C (May 8, 2007)

jumpstat said:


> With all the offerings available currently, I too am looking at the Wolfeyes for my recently acquired M2. Was wondering, how are the WE drop-ins with rechargeables? I am looking at using just a single 17670 to drive them.


 
Jumpstat, no problem at all, that is all I run mine on.


----------



## jumpstat (May 8, 2007)

Glen C said:


> Jumpstat, no problem at all, that is all I run mine on.


Good to hear it ok to drive it on single 17670's. Is PTS the only source for this WE drop in?


----------



## Flash007 (May 8, 2007)

Can someone take a picture to compare P60/P61 with the Cree module ?
With the same manual settings on the camera.
Thanks.


----------



## EvilPaul2112 (May 8, 2007)

I installed the LED lamp in an old SF 6p. Its supposed to deliver regulated output for 90 minutes and then unregulated light for several hours. Just what I needed for a back-up light.


----------



## DM51 (May 8, 2007)

What is the 170-lumen module's run-time with 1 x 18650?


----------



## Jackyl (May 8, 2007)

Love mine as well, seems whiter / brighter than my Fenix P3D. I isolated the reflector from the Pyrex with a -016 Viton o-ring. I did, however have a problem with the light going out on me. It didn't seem to have anything to do with shock...my guess is it's more sensitive to loose tail-caps. I'll have to do some more testing. Just wondered if anyone else noticed this.


----------



## KeeperSD (May 8, 2007)

Glen, when do you think Australia will get the joy of seeing some of these?


----------



## Glen C (May 8, 2007)

Keeper, we were actually the first to have the 130 lumens Cree drop in, we should have the 170 very soon now.


----------



## dca2 (May 14, 2007)

tsask said:


> EvilPaul2112 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you considered the LED tail cap for your Rattlesnake? I have a UV on mine . It could help with IDs etc and stains.
> ...


----------



## Phaserburn (May 14, 2007)

Yeah, I noticed the same thing, so I ordered a clickie with my Cree drop in.


----------



## Dark Vapor (May 14, 2007)

Wow, I just learned something. All this time I thought my 9V 130L cree was defective (didn't work after trying either with one or two 18650 rechargeables but the led tailcap worked). Thanks dca2. I guess I didn't try flipping the batteries 'cause I was using the extension tube on the WE Sniper and thought this could be the problem (bad contact). Mike @ PTS mentioned to me that the 9V would not work under 6 volts (this was during pre-order communication). So when it didn't work, I assumed he was right. But, thanks again to dca2, after inserting the batteries "+" against bulb, the 9V cree works fine (though using one 18650 is dimmer - similar to the LP D-mini on low). Now I'm happy knowing the cree LA works.


----------



## m1match (May 15, 2007)

I got two of the D26, 130 lumens, Wolf Eyes Cree drop-ins yesterday. I put one in my Surefire C2 and one in my Surefire G2Z, each one powered by one AW 17670 li-ion rechargeable. The build quality of these is light years better than the $12.50 Deal Extreme drop ins. The beam is not as blue as the DX dropins and has more side spill. Compared to the stock Surefire P60 or P61, these Cree light engines blow them away! I left the G2Z on for an hour and it got warm, but didn't look like it was in danger of melting anything. I left my C2 on for 8 hours and at the end of 8 hours, the brightness was down to maybe 40% of the beginning brightness, but hey try that with a P60 or P61! These cost 4 times as much as the Deal Extreme Cree drop ins, but I couldn't get the DX units to work with 17670s and I was having flickering issues with 2x123 batteries, so these units were definitely worth it.


----------



## Quinn_Inuit (May 15, 2007)

How do I get my grubby little paws on one of these and a Wolf Eyes 6AX? I keep waiting for PTS to post on their availability, but there's been nothing on the site and Mike didn't respond to my e-mail (I'm guessing I got spam trapped or something).


----------



## Flash007 (May 15, 2007)

m1match said:


> I got two of the D26, 130 lumens, Wolf Eyes Cree drop-ins yesterday. I put one in my Surefire C2 and one in my Surefire G2Z, each one powered by one AW 17670 li-ion rechargeable. The build quality of these is light years better than the $12.50 Deal Extreme drop ins. The beam is not as blue as the DX dropins and has more side spill. Compared to the stock Surefire P60 or P61, these Cree light engines blow them away! I left the G2Z on for an hour and it got warm, but didn't look like it was in danger of melting anything. I left my C2 on for 8 hours and at the end of 8 hours, the brightness was down to maybe 40% of the beginning brightness, but hey try that with a P60 or P61! These cost 4 times as much as the Deal Extreme Cree drop ins, but I couldn't get the DX units to work with 17670s and I was having flickering issues with 2x123 batteries, so these units were definitely worth it.


 

Hi,

1) your 130 lumens Cree dropin's, are they the new 3,7v-13v Cree from Wolf-Eyes ? Or the 3,7v-6v dropin you have ?

2) Are they regulated with single 3,7v 17670 ?

In another post, the HO Cree 170 lumens (3,7v-13v) don't seems to be regulated with 3,7v Li-ion cell.

Thanks for responding.


----------



## cheapo (May 15, 2007)

wow. ho is dimmer than lo.


----------



## m1match (May 15, 2007)

I placed my order with PTS as a pre-order- the website said they weren't available. Apparently they got some in because I got my order within a week. 

I got the D26 3.7V-13V drop ins. I also got the spring for Surefires and the unit with spring was a perfect fit and function in my C2 and G2Z. As far as I can tell they work and are regulated with a single AW 17670.


----------



## Flash007 (May 15, 2007)

m1match said:


> I got the D26 3.7V-13V drop ins. As far as I can tell they work and are regulated with a single AW 17670.


 
Thanks. You say that the 130 lumens Cree is regulated. Good news.
I have ordered and waiting both 130 and 170 lumens new Cree from W-E.

Hope the 170 lumens is regulated too.
Because I plan to use it in W-E D2AX + 18650.

130 lumens will take place in Surefire M2 + 17670.

If someone could cofirm that the 170 lumen Cree is regulated too, I will be glad.


----------



## GreySave (May 15, 2007)

I believe that if you go nito the site (Search for "Cree") and bring the selection up....then go to "description".....and Mike has the run times for different battery configurations including the length of time under regulation and after they drop out. VERY useful information and I think you will find answers to almost all of your questions there. As I recall both lampa ssembles are regulated.


----------



## jumpstat (May 15, 2007)

Could somebody post some beamshots of these WE cree drop in, please?


----------



## Flash007 (May 16, 2007)

From PTS site :



Cree XR-E LED 3.7V-13V D26 Lamp *130 Lumen*

The new Cree LED is the most advanced LED on the market so far. This new lamp is perfect for weapons mounting and makes an almost indestructible duty light for Law Enforcement. 



Specifications 


Brightness: 130 Lumens
Regulated voltage: 3.7 – 13V
Runtime (1x168A battery): 180 minutes with regulated output, 30 minutes with unregulated output
Runtime (2xCR123 batteries): 130 minutes with regulated output, 5 hours with unregulated output
Reflector: Lightly stippled (orange peel)
Diameter: D26
Fits Wolf Eyes D26 models and Surefire P60 type models 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Cree XR-E LED 3.7V-13V D26 Lamp *High Output*

The new Cree LED is the most advanced LED on the market so far. This new lamp is perfect for weapons mounting and makes an almost indestructible duty light for Law Enforcement. 

Specifications: 



Cree HO 3.7V-13V D26/ D36 lamp assembly 




Output: 170 lumens
Voltage: 3.7V-13V 
Runtime (2-CR123A batteries): 90 minutes with regulated output, and 8 hours with unregulated output.
Runtime (3-CR123A batteries): 180 minutes with regulated output, and 14 hours with unregulated output.
Runtime (4-CR123A batteries): 270 minutes with regulated output, and 16 hours with unregulated output.
Runtime (2-LRB150A batteries): 160 minutes with regulated output
Runtime (3-LRB150A batteries): 270 minutes with regulated output
Runtime (1-LRB168A batteries): 100 minutes with regulated output
Hope these specs are true.


----------



## regulator (May 16, 2007)

From information posted in the Dealers Corner, it appears the HO 170 lumen version regulates from 4.8 volts on up (not 3.7 as listed by MFG) - according to the current measurements. This would also coorelate to the MFG listing only runtimes with 2 or more cells with the HO 170 lumen version

I hope the 130 lumen version is regulated for use with one cell like the times provided by the MFG suggest. It would be cool if we could see current readings for this module to confirm.


----------



## Quinn_Inuit (May 16, 2007)

I see, thanks. I'll get ahold of PTS tomorrow and place an order.


----------



## depusm12 (May 17, 2007)

I'm contemplating buying one of these for my SF M2 to use as a duty light once I get the M2 bored out for 18650's. Beamshots please. This thread is useless without beamshots. Does the reflector actually have a Light Orange Peel finish? The pictures on Pacific Tactical Solutions website show a smooth reflector.


----------



## Flash007 (May 17, 2007)

regulator said:


> From information posted in the Dealers Corner, it appears the HO 170 lumen version regulates from 4.8 volts on up (not 3.7 as listed by MFG) - according to the current measurements. This would also coorelate to the MFG listing only runtimes with 2 or more cells with the HO 170 lumen version
> 
> I hope the 130 lumen version is regulated for use with one cell like the times provided by the MFG suggest. It would be cool if we could see current readings for this module to confirm.


 

Cree HO 3.7V-13V D26/ D36 lamp assembly 

Output: 170 lumens
Voltage: 3.7V-13V
Runtime (1-LRB168A batteries): 100 minutes with regulated output
 
170 lumens Cree is supposed to be regulated 100 minutes with single 18650.


----------



## Glen C (May 17, 2007)

Hi Regulator, Wolf Eyes have 6 different Crees so it can get very confusing at the moment. I would ask the person you are purchasing from the specs of that one, as they vary a bit.


----------



## Flash007 (May 17, 2007)

Until now, I know there is :


- Cree 3,7V-6V 130 lumens smooth reflector (first batch)
- Cree 3,7V-6V 130 lumens light OP reflector (first batch)
- Cree 9V 130 lumens (first batch)

- Cree 3,7V-13V 130 lumens light OP reflector (actual new production I have ordered)
- Cree 3,7V-13V 170 lumens light OP reflector (actual new production I have ordered)
I don't think there is other version of the Cree module from Wolf Eyes.

When I'll receive my order, I'll do some test (1x18650/17670, 2x18500, 2xRCR123) for each module (130 and 170 lumens), and keep you informed.

End of next week probably.

I hope at least the 130 lumens version is regulated with single 18650/17670.
Strange about the 170 lumens HO Cree, because it's said regulated for 100 minutes with single 18650 cell on the specs.


----------



## jbviau (May 17, 2007)

Yup, depusm12, I can confirm that the Wolf Eyes 130 lumens Cree drop-in has an orange peel reflector. I've got mine in a SF G2 with regular 123A batteries. It makes the P60 bulb look pitifully weak in comparison. I don't have a P61, so I can't post beamshots of that vs. the Wolf Eyes Cree, which is a much more relevant comparison. Anyone?


----------



## jumpstat (May 17, 2007)

Output wise, is the WE-130 lumens brighter than Litemania's or Calvinmo28's 6 mode drop in? . A beamshot of them would be better. TIA


----------



## ps56k (May 17, 2007)

I don't see all these Cree info items on the PTS website ??

http://www.pts-flashlights.com


----------



## jumpstat (May 17, 2007)

ps56k said:


> I don't see all these Cree info items on the PTS website ??


With exception to the WE Cree drop in, the rest are being sold by CPF'er namely Calvinmo28 & Litemania, in the Dealer Section of CPF


----------



## SCEMan (May 17, 2007)

I was blown away by the WE 130 lumen D26 3.7-6v in my SF 6P until I put a DealExtreme $12.50 Cree in my G2. Even on a 18650, the DX Cree is considerably brighter and out throws the WE D26. Granted the build quality isn't nearly as good, and it may burn out tomorrow, but for the price it's a hell of a deal.

Just my two cents, others may have had different results.


----------



## jumpstat (May 18, 2007)

SCEMan said:


> I was blown away by the WE 130 lumen D26 3.7-6v in my SF 6P until I put a DealExtreme $12.99 Cree in my G2. Even on a 18650, the DX Cree is considerably brighter and out throws the WE D26. Granted the build quality isn't nearly as good, and it may burn out tomorrow, but for the price it's a hell of a deal.
> 
> Just my two cents, others may have had different results.


That is interesting. Anyone else care to comment on this? For me LED are solid state, if it works it should work I reckon. If it was bulbs built quality do count though.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (May 18, 2007)

I can comment that the DX Cree Drop-in (the $12.50 one I think) that I received a week and a half ago is absolutely amazing. It far exceeded my expectations. Unfortunately I don't have a wolf eyes to compare it to nor do I have a shoebox tester to compare it against a knowwn light. But against my Jetbeam MkIIx running a 14500 on 100% in advanced mode it is significantly brighter, not only in the spot but the spill as well. I definitely got a good one.


----------



## tomcat017 (May 18, 2007)

cheapo said:


> wow. ho is dimmer than lo.


 
Well, that's not good. Several people have mentioned this. Beamshots would be really helpful I guess...like a WE cree LO / WE cree HO / P61 / DX cree / MkIIx.

Anybody happen to own all of those? :candle:


----------



## Phaserburn (May 18, 2007)

I told Mike at PTS about the HO being dimmer than the std unit, and he is sending me a replacement.


----------



## tsask (May 18, 2007)

I just got my 170 lumen LED drop in for my 2 CR123 Wolf Eyes 6P/Sniper. For a total cost of $80 light and drop in combo ($50 for the drop in) this thing is incredible! BRIGHT! beautiful white beam, amazing. It replaced my L1P CE as my LED belt carry. It now rides along side my A2 on my belt!


----------



## Flash007 (May 18, 2007)

tsask said:


> I just got my 170 lumen LED drop in for my 2 CR123 Wolf Eyes 6P/Sniper. For a total cost of $80 light and drop in combo ($50 for the drop in) this thing is incredible! BRIGHT! beautiful white beam, amazing. It replaced my L1P CE as my LED belt carry. It now rides along side my A2 on my belt!


 

You use the drop-in with 2x cr123 ?
It must be much brighter than your Surefire A2.


----------



## tsask (May 18, 2007)

Flash007 said:


> You use the drop-in with 2x cr123 ?
> It must be much brighter than your Surefire A2.


yes it's 2 x CR123. I have yet to run 2 RCRs together. It is brighter than my A2 but I think the "perfect incan A2" could throw further in rain, fog, mist etc I highly reccomend that 170 lumen CREE drop in.


----------



## regulator (May 18, 2007)

Hey Flash007,


opps - I did not see the MFG "listed" runtime with one 18650 cell for the 170 lumen module. 

Even so, according to the current readings posted for the 170 lumen module, it is not regulated down to 3.7 volts. The current goes up as voltage drops to around 4.8 volts - but then does not regulate (as voltage drops the current increases to maintain power). This indicates the module is not regulated for a single cell at 3.7 volts - WE NEED ACCURATE INFO.


----------



## Flash007 (May 19, 2007)

You're right. 

We need more information about the regulation with 1x 18650 and these new modules (3,7V-13V). Maybe Mike-PTS or GlenC shoud give more information after contacting the manufacturer.

Discharge curve graph is the best answer.

If these new drop-ins aren't regulated with 18650, I'll use them with 2xRCR123 to keep regulation, but I'll loose the longer runtime. :sigh: :sigh: :sigh: 


I have ordered both 130 AND 170 lumens Cree new drop-ins, and they are on the way.
When I'll receive them, I'll do some comparative test with different cells type.

What's bad in the story, I have buyed these new drop-ins for only one reason :

they are supposed to be regulated with single 18650/17670 cell ! ! !
(according to the MFG specs).


----------



## edc3 (May 19, 2007)

Not sure if this helps the thread at all but I was playing around with my 170 lumen drop in tonight and took this shot of my Sniper vs. my highbeams.


----------



## Flash007 (May 19, 2007)

Your 170 lumens Cree, with wich type of batterie do you use it ?
2x cr123 ? 1x rechargeable Li-ion ? 2x rechargeable Li-ion ?

It appears to be dimmer than the others two incandescent beams.
What are these incandescent beams ?

Thanks.


----------



## edc3 (May 19, 2007)

The Sniper is top middle. I'm using 2x CR123. It is dimmer than the headlights, but then again, they're headlights on high.


----------



## Flash007 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks.

2x cr123 means regulated with the HO 170 lumens Cree.
The headlights are vey powerful compared to the Cree.
Do you how many lumens they are ?


----------



## Dark Vapor (May 19, 2007)

Just curious, what kind of car is driving the headlights? (snicker,snicker)


----------



## regulator (May 19, 2007)

Flash007,

That would be great if your could provide some info when you get the modules. I am interested in getting the 130 lumen module but only if it is regulated on 1 rechargable cell - I am going to run my Pila G2 on the 18650. I already have the Cree module that it came with (and is very nice - and BRIGHT) but it is not regulated with 1 cell. It still does produces a lot of light on 1 cell and the dimming is too hard to see - only after 4 or so hours of runtime can I tell even a little dimming and it is still brighter than a Streamlight 4aa Luxion! It can go for a few more hours too. 

If the specs by the mfg are correct for the 130 lumen module (3 hours regulated - 30 minutes dimming) I would be very happy with this module.


----------



## Flash007 (May 19, 2007)

regulator said:


> Flash007,
> 
> That would be great if your could provide some info when you get the modules. I am interested in getting the 130 lumen module but only if it is regulated on 1 rechargable cell - I am going to run my Pila G2 on the 18650. I already have the Cree module that it came with (and is very nice - and BRIGHT) but it is not regulated with 1 cell. It still does produces a lot of light on 1 cell and the dimming is too hard to see - only after 4 or so hours of runtime can I tell even a little dimming and it is still brighter than a Streamlight 4aa Luxion! It can go or a ew more hours too.
> 
> If the specs by the mfg are correct for the 130 lumen module (3 hours regulated - 30 minutes dimming) I would be very happy with this module.


 


Be sure I'll do a runtime test with LM631 luxmeter.

For the 130 lumens and 170 lumens version.


----------



## Phaserburn (May 19, 2007)

Flash007 said:


> Be sure I'll do a runtime test with LM631 luxmeter.
> 
> For the 130 lumens and 170 lumens version.


 
Looking forward to that. 18650 and maybe another cell combo? I know that's asking alot, but it seems to be the only way to see what is going on in this circuit.


----------



## Flash007 (May 19, 2007)

I plan to do two runtime test with different cells in a Wolf Eyes D2AX :

- 18650 cell (AW new cell 2200mAh)
- 2x RCR123 (AW high current 750mAh)

Both for 130 lumens and 170 lumens drop-ins.

I'm sure with 2xRCR123 the drop-ins will maintain regulation, but we'll see with 18650.


----------



## Glock40 (May 19, 2007)

Has anyone compared it with the bug out gear drop in?


----------



## Jackyl (May 19, 2007)

Mike HAS given manufacturer contact information right there in his pre-sale thread.

*[email protected]*


----------



## BSBG (May 19, 2007)

Glock40 said:


> Has anyone compared it with the bug out gear drop in?



No, but since my BO Gear drop in appears to be the Dealextreme drop in, right down to the plastic insulator, I'd guess that the WE was put together better :thinking:


----------



## cchurchi (May 19, 2007)

I have both the 130 and 170 lumen wolf eyes cree drop-ins and have run them back to back in my D2AX sniper using 1 X 18650 and output seemed identical. However, the reflectors are clearly different between the two drop-ins. The 130 lumen drop-in has the emitter sitting about 1mm above the reflector, which has a flat, unpolished base. The 170 lumen drop in has a polished, concave base that sits flush with the emiter. The beam profile is also different between the two. The 130 lumen drop-in has a smaller, brighter hot spot with a very dark ring around it. The 170 lumen drop-in has a roughly 50% larger, and slightly dimmer, hot spot with almost no dark ring visable and the flood area is definately brighter. Next, I installed my 130 lumen drop-in into my surefire Z2 combat light running on 2 X CR123 and ran them back to back while camping last night. I couldn't see any output difference between running 1 X 18650 in the D2AX or 2 X CR123 in the Z2. Not to say there is no difference, I just couldn't actually see it. If I could only keep one drop in, it would be the High out put drop-in because the beam was cleaner, and more usable because of the brighter hot spot and only slightly compromised throw. Still interested in the output and runtime graphs that have been promised else where in this thread.


----------



## m5shooter (May 20, 2007)

jumpstat said:


> Output wise, is the WE-130 lumens brighter than Litemania's or Calvinmo28's 6 mode drop in? . A beamshot of them would be better. TIA


 
I have this same question...considering the price differance.
Calvinmo28's drop in is $22.
Litemania's is $30.
PTS is $45.

Is the WE-130 worth the extra $$$ because I'm...


----------



## jumpstat (May 20, 2007)

m5shooter said:


> I have this same question...considering the price differance.
> Calvinmo28's drop in is $22.
> Litemania's is $30.
> PTS is $45.
> ...


Correction, Calvinmo's drop in is $34, the one you referred is the earlier one which he has lots of issues.


----------



## FASTCAR (May 20, 2007)

Wolf Eyes regulation is top notch.
The "other" brands do not come close..thats what you pay for.


----------



## spider-cricket-hater (May 20, 2007)

A quick question - according to some websites the wolf-eye ( such as this one here: http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-20-40-6185 ) claims that the original light bulb produces 300 lumens.. If you drop cree in it - then it drops down to 170.. hmm.. what would be the reason for doing so ( besides longer battery life ? )..

Am I missing anything or the 300 is WAAAAYY overated ?
thanks!


----------



## jumpstat (May 20, 2007)

Hi spider,

My reasons for wanting to use a Cree drop in rather than using incan bulbs since:-
1) LED last much loooonger. 50k hours compared to bulbs 30hrs.
2) Ability to use rechargeables safely. Save money for guilt free lumens.
3) LEDs are generally whiter than incan bulbs.
There are many offerings with many different functions, tints, installation issues, brightness, regulation etc. And only one (1) is required per light. So save money having the right one first off.


----------



## spider-cricket-hater (May 20, 2007)

gottcha.. thanks for fast reply. .
I was reading more about wolf-eye some of them reach 700 lumens.. INSANE..

I love it.


----------



## jumpstat (May 20, 2007)

spider-cricket-hater said:


> gottcha.. thanks for fast reply. .
> I was reading more about wolf-eye some of them reach 700 lumens.. INSANE..
> 
> I love it.


Yep. Its nice to be able to blind other people/animals etc with huge amounts of lumens. But in practicality, I don't see using such high lumens torchs all the time. Do you? Cheers have a nice day


----------



## Heck (May 20, 2007)

Still awaiting my WE 26 HO module from PTS, anyone been able to contact PTS? I tried PM and e-mail but no reply.


----------



## sixshooter_45 (May 20, 2007)

I ordered the Cree XR-E LED 3.7V-13V D26 Lamp *High Output - 170 Lumens* and the HO-9 High Output 9V Lamp - 320 Lumens for my SF 6P, also ordered 6 AW's Protected R123A, ( 750 mAH ).

Can't wait to try both. Now I'll be able to have longer runtime or mucho lumens!


----------



## EvilPaul2112 (May 21, 2007)

spider-cricket-hater said:


> A quick question - according to some websites the wolf-eye ( such as this one here: http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-20-40-6185 ) claims that the original light bulb produces 300 lumens.. If you drop cree in it - then it drops down to 170.. hmm.. what would be the reason for doing so ( besides longer battery life ? )..
> 
> Am I missing anything or the 300 is WAAAAYY overated ?
> thanks!


 
This 170 cree drop in is the D26 size and will not fit in the 13volt Wolf eyes Rattelsnake (D36 size). By the way, I carry that WE model on duty and it RULES !


----------



## BUZ (May 30, 2007)

Flash007 said:


> Until now, I know there is :
> 
> 
> - Cree 3,7V-6V 130 lumens smooth reflector (first batch)
> ...




Any info on this yet?


----------



## Flash007 (May 30, 2007)

I've received the 130 and 170 lumens 3,7V-13V dropin's.
Unfortunately, the 170 lumens dropin don't work. 
After sending a mail, Mike will send another dropin when available again soon (about 2 weeks).

Concerning the 130 lumens dropin, I can confirm it's not regulated with single 3,7V 18650/17670. But the runtime with a 18650 is great. 
I have obtained a little more than 7 hours of runtime with plenty useable brightness.

With 2 Li-ion cells, the 130 lumens dropin is regulated. 
Runtime test 90 minutes exactly with 2x RCR123 high current from AW (750mAh).

The dropin is build like a tank, you feel it immediately when in your hands.
Even if the price seems high, these dropin's are, to me, best quality/price ratio.
The only bad point is this 3,7V-13V is not fully regulated with 3,7V single 18650, but gives you awesome runtime (more than 7 hours) with little brightness diminishing over time, and regulated with 2x Li-ion cells.


For those who wants absolutely fully regulated dropin's with single 3,7V 18650 cell :

Yesterday I've seen in @wolf-eyes.com that there will be also another new dropin's soon, wich will work in a 3,7V-6V range, both in 130 and 170 lumens version.
Wich means certainly fully regulated with one 3,7V 18650/17670 rechargeable or 2x CR123 cells (6V).

Maybe I'll also buy soon one of these new 3,7V-6V module, or ...

In addition, always @wolf-eyes.com there is a D2AX II with 130 or 170 lumens, both in 3,7V-6V range, offering also a low mode (15 and 20 lumens respectively for 60 and 50 hours), with single 18650 cell.

I own already the standard D2AX. Excellent flashlight.
There is very high probability that the D2AX II Cree 170/20 lumens high/low will be part of my flashlight collection.


----------



## NickDrak (May 30, 2007)

*This is my new duty light. I recently updated from the 3.7-9v LightHound CREE drop-in to the Wolfeyes 3.7-13v H.O. CREE lamp. I used a Leef 3x 123A body/Surefire M2 bezel & Z48 tailcap, along with the LeefGrip. I am running (3) "Titanium: CR123A Lithium batteries in it. I love this light!!!:rock:*







*BEAM SHOT:*
*



*


----------



## regulator (May 30, 2007)

Thanks Flash007 for the information. 

This is what sucks - the manufacturers' data is not true. They state the 130 lumen version is REGULATED for 3 hours and then drops for another 90 minutes with one 18650 cell (Which is not true!!!!). Either it is regulated or NOT! I am sure the sellers are not to blame given all the specs.

This type of stuff really makes one sceptical until tests prove what the manufacturer claims. I have no doubt the module is very nice and the light output is impressive (my Pila Cree has a similar module and would be hard to tell it is not regulated given the impressive output and slow dropoff). But if I could buy a regulated version that works on one cell, that manufacturer has my money.


----------



## BUZ (May 31, 2007)

Flash007 said:


> I've received the 130 and 170 lumens 3,7V-13V dropin's.
> Unfortunately, the 170 lumens dropin don't work.
> After sending a mail, Mike will send another dropin when available again soon (about 2 weeks).
> 
> ...



Thank U! :thumbsup:


----------



## Flash007 (May 31, 2007)

regulator said:


> Thanks Flash007 for the information.
> 
> This is what sucks - the manufacturers' data is not true. They state the 130 lumen version is REGULATED for 3 hours and then drops for another 90 minutes with one 18650 cell (Which is not true!!!!). Either it is regulated or NOT! I am sure the sellers are not to blame given all the specs.
> 
> This type of stuff really makes one sceptical until tests prove what the manufacturer claims. I have no doubt the module is very nice and the light output is impressive (my Pila Cree has a similar module and would be hard to tell it is not regulated given the impressive output and slow dropoff). But if I could buy a regulated version that works on one cell, that manufacturer has my money.


 

The new Cree dropn's 3,7V-6V 130 and 170 lumens are for sure regulated.

look @ www.wolf-eyes.com , Lamp category and led lamp subcategory.
You have all the details, and this time I'm sure it's correct 100%


----------



## Glen C (May 31, 2007)

Flash, you are spot on, the smaller volt range is regulated. It is very confusing at the moment with WE having 6 Crees, so it pays to be sure which one people are talking about.

Due to our closeness to the factory I already have the Defender II in stock, there is a pic I took in this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/165790

It is a nice unit, very similar to your existing Defender, though probably 5-6mm shorter. It is shorter in the body.


----------



## KeeperSD (May 31, 2007)

Flash007 said:


> In addition, always @wolf-eyes.com there is a D2AX II with 130 or 170 lumens, both in 3,7V-6V range, offering also a low mode (15 and 20 lumens respectively for 60 and 50 hours), with single 18650 cell.
> 
> I own already the standard D2AX. Excellent flashlight.
> There is very high probability that the D2AX II Cree 170/20 lumens high/low will be part of my flashlight collection.


 
One of these is about to bolster my collection, was mailed today so i will hopefully have my hands on it on Monday :naughty:

Ditto Glen


----------



## jumpstat (May 31, 2007)

Hi guys,

Can anyone of you with a WE cree module, (130lumens and 170lumens version) measure the diameter of the spot @ 1 meter please. I would like to compare it with the cree drop in from litemania version 2 which is approximately 8'' dia @ 1 meter. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Flash007 (May 31, 2007)

jumpstat said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone of you with a WE cree module, (130lumens and 170lumens version) measure the diameter of the spot @ 1 meter please. I would like to compare it with the cree drop in from litemania version 2 which is approximately 8'' dia @ 1 meter. Thanks in advance.


 


With the 130 lumens dropin, I've obtained the same diameter : 20 cm or about 8 inch @1 meter.


----------



## Flash007 (May 31, 2007)

Glen C said:


> Flash, you are spot on, the smaller volt range is regulated. It is very confusing at the moment with WE having 6 Crees, so it pays to be sure which one people are talking about.
> 
> Due to our closeness to the factory I already have the Defender II in stock, there is a pic I took in this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/165790
> 
> It is a nice unit, very similar to your existing Defender, though probably 5-6mm shorter. It is shorter in the body.


 


Is it easy to rotating the bezel for high/low switching ?
And how much rotating is necessary ?
1/4 turn ?


----------



## Glen C (May 31, 2007)

Hi Flash007, it is only about 1/8 to 1/4 on three units I tested and it is a nice smooth movement similar to unscrewing the bezel of your present D2


----------



## Flash007 (May 31, 2007)

Glen C said:


> Hi Flash007, it is only about 1/8 to 1/4 on three units I tested and it is a nice smooth movement similar to unscrewing the bezel of your present D2


 

Thanks !

:thumbsup:


----------



## 021411 (May 31, 2007)

NickDrak said:


> *This is my new duty light. I recently updated from the 3.7-9v LightHound CREE drop-in to the Wolfeyes 3.7-13v H.O. CREE lamp. I used a Leef 3x 123A body/Surefire M2 bezel & Z48 tailcap, along with the LeefGrip. I am running (3) "Titanium: CR123A Lithium batteries in it. I love this light!!!:rock:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Very impressive. I might have to build myself one with a 6P bezel I am receiving. 
BTW, HUGE FAVOR to ask. Can you measure the overall length of your light for me?


----------



## regulator (May 31, 2007)

A big thanks Flash007 and Glen - I want to order one of the regulated 130 lumen models if it will fit a Pila G2 - new version.


----------



## jumpstat (May 31, 2007)

Flash007 said:


> With the 130 lumens dropin, I've obtained the same diameter : 20 cm or about 8 inch @1 meter.


Thanks Flash for the answer. I was hoping that the hotspot to be wider than 8" as IMHO its narrow, meaning good for throw but not so good for close quarters work. TQ :duh2:


----------



## NickDrak (May 31, 2007)

021411 said:


> Very impressive. I might have to build myself one with a 6P bezel I am receiving.
> BTW, HUGE FAVOR to ask. Can you measure the overall length of your light for me?


 

*7.5" overall*


----------



## 021411 (May 31, 2007)

Awesome! That's not long at all. I can see one on my duty belt soon. :twothumbs


----------



## lukestephens777 (May 31, 2007)

Hey Fellas, these Wolfeyes torches look unreal...

Just been reading up on them, where do you guys get them from?

I'd like the 170 lumen version, is it regulated on 1 x 18650? Have read all the posts but am getting a bit confused .

What do you guys reckon i should get?
Also Glenc are you the wolf eyes man? Checked out your wesite, cool picture!


----------



## BUZ (Jun 1, 2007)

lukestephens777 said:


> Hey Fellas, these Wolfeyes torches look unreal...
> 
> Just been reading up on them, where do you guys get them from?
> 
> ...




The 170 lumen lamp is not regulated on a single 18650, check out my sig! :thumbsup: x2 RCR123's should do the trick!

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=6307&kw=cree&st=4

.


----------



## Glen C (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi Luke,
As stated I already have these in stock and I might be a bit closer to you in Sydney, Australia as I am also in Sydney, Australia, but I am sure Mike could also look after you well 

My email is [email protected] or phone is 1300 911 007

Cheers

Glen


----------



## Flash007 (Jun 1, 2007)

lukestephens777 said:


> I'd like the 170 lumen version, is it regulated on 1 x 18650? Have read all the posts but am getting a bit confused .


 

Be care, because there are 2 versions for both 130 and 170 lumens :


- 3,7V-13V voltage range : not regulated with 1x 18650 3,7V. 
Regulation is working from 4.8V--->13V. 
It means regulated with 2x cr123/rcr123, 2x 17500/18500, ...
With 1x 18650, you have less output, but super long runtime (8 hours advertised, 7+ hours tested by me for the 130 lumens dropin).


- 3,7V-6V voltage range : regulated with 1x Li-ion (18650,17670) or 2x CR123 (6V).
Don't use this dropin with 2x Li-ion rechargeable.
This version will be available very soon.


----------



## 021411 (Jun 9, 2007)

Dumb question.. Besides the runtime difference between 2x123 and 3x123 the lumen rating should be the same right on the HO 170 lamp? 
I wouldn't mind sacrificing runtime if the brightness will be the *same* between the two setups.


----------



## Flash007 (Jun 9, 2007)

With the 130 lumens 3,7V-13V (HO 170 3,7V-13V should be the same) :

Regulation works from ~4,8V --->13V.
I used just for testing 2x cr123, 3x cr123, 2x RCR123 and 3x RCR123.
Output is the same in these setups.

Below 4,8V, you have unregulated output.
One Li-ion cell gives unregulated output, but longer tuntime.


With 3,7V-6V 130 or HO 170 lumens (new dropins available recently) :

Output regulated with one Li-ion 3,7V or 2xcr123 6v.


----------



## OceanView (Jun 10, 2007)

So, just for clarification, for D26, there are now _six_ Cree drop-ins being manufactured by Wolf-Eyes?

3.7-6V 130-lumen
3.7-13V 130-lumen
3.7-6V HO 170-lumen
3.7-13V HO 170-lumen

...plus the new "digital," multi-level
3.7-6V 130-lumen
3.7-6V HO 170-lumen

That about covers the D26 line, right? Whew...


----------



## jumpstat (Jun 10, 2007)

Thats about $300 if one wants to try them all..........So getting the right one first time is to me economically important!


----------



## DM51 (Jun 10, 2007)

OceanView said:


> So, just for clarification, for D26, there are now _six_ Cree drop-ins being manufactured by Wolf-Eyes?
> 
> 3.7-6V 130-lumen
> 3.7-13V 130-lumen
> ...


Thanks - I was getting quite confused too! Glad I'm not the only one. There are ~4 threads going about this at the moment. Maybe Mike could give us a definitive list.


----------



## Flash007 (Jun 10, 2007)

OceanView said:


> So, just for clarification, for D26, there are now _six_ Cree drop-ins being manufactured by Wolf-Eyes?
> 
> 3.7-6V 130-lumen
> 3.7-13V 130-lumen
> ...


 

Correct.


----------



## lightfilter (Jun 10, 2007)

Im interested in the Cree P4 LED D26 Module 3.7-13v HO would this set up work with 2x17500 and what kind of runtime should I expect.


----------



## 021411 (Jun 10, 2007)

lightfilter said:


> Im interested in the Cree P4 LED D26 Module 3.7-13v HO would this set up work with 2x17500 and what kind of runtime should I expect.



I can't see why it wouldn't work. 2x17500 = 3x123 in size. I'm just taking a guess but I'm sure it will be at least 180 mins.


----------



## Flash007 (Jun 10, 2007)

021411 said:


> I can't see why it wouldn't work. 2x17500 = 3x123 in size. I'm just taking a guess but I'm sure it will be at least 180 mins.


 

HO 170 lumens 3,7V-13v gives 160 minutes (regulated) runtime with 2x18500 (1400-1500mAh).

With 2x17500 (1100mAh), you'll have off course less runtime, ~110 minutes.


----------



## BSBG (Jun 11, 2007)

I just received two of these today - the D26 3.7-13v units. Great upgrade to my old 6P. Compared to the Bug Out Gear / DX drop in, it is a bigger hotspot, more spill and throws farther. I am happy :twothumbs.


----------



## FlashKat (Jun 11, 2007)

Does anyone know if it will be safe to run the D36 Cree 3.7v-13v on 3 18650 batteries. I am going to try it in a M90 Rattlesnake.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 12, 2007)

FlashKat said:


> Does anyone know if it will be safe to run the D36 Cree 3.7v-13v on 3 18650 batteries. I am going to try it in a M90 Rattlesnake.


If it's rated for 13v, obviously it should be OK, but it should work just as well on 2 x 18650, and then you wouldn't need the extension and the light would be a better size. Seems a pity to use an M90 for that though, when you could be getting 700 bulb-lumens from an EO-13, instead of 170 from this drop-in.


----------



## Glen C (Jun 12, 2007)

Flashkat, I have used the D36 drop in with my 13V Rattlesnake and it worked but this was only a quick test. Like DM51 I favour the EO13.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 12, 2007)

FlashKat, my point is, you could get the D26 version and put that in a 6AX Sniper with a couple of R123s or a single 18650, and you'd get about the same amount of light in a much smaller package. Why use the big M90 to run something that is way below its capability? The only argument for doing so would be to get VERY long run-time - and yes, OK, you'd get that - but do you really seriously need it all in one night? And if you genuinely do, why not use a smaller light and carry spare cells, or have them readily available in your vehicle?


----------



## FlashKat (Jun 12, 2007)

DM51, I am using a Lumens Factory EO-13 in my M90 Rattlesnake and I also prefer it, but I would like the option if I ever wanted to run it for a long time with the Cree. I will probably use the D36 Cree in my Raider 9DX. I also wanted a D36 size lamp since I already have alot of D26 size lights. 



DM51 said:


> FlashKat, my point is, you could get the D26 version and put that in a 6AX Sniper with a couple of R123s or a single 18650, and you'd get about the same amount of light in a much smaller package. Why use the big M90 to run something that is way below its capability? The only argument for doing so would be to get VERY long run-time - and yes, OK, you'd get that - but do you really seriously need it all in one night? And if you genuinely do, why not use a smaller light and carry spare cells, or have them readily available in your vehicle?


----------



## DM51 (Jun 12, 2007)

FlashKat said:


> DM51, I am using a Lumens Factory EO-13 in my M90 Rattlesnake and I also prefer it, but I would like the option if I ever wanted to run it for a long time with the Cree. I will probably use the D36 Cree in my Raider 9DX. I also wanted a D36 size lamp since I already have alot of D26 size lights.


Understood. Absolutely fair point - always good to have the option. 

Maybe a good idea to check that this D36 unit will fit in the Raider turbo bezel, as it is a different size to the M90 one.


----------



## lightfilter (Jun 12, 2007)

I have a surefire 9p and recently ordered the Cree 26d 3.7-13v HO would it be better running them with aw 2x17500 or aw 3xRCR123 lithium batteries.


----------



## OceanView (Jun 12, 2007)

lightfilter said:


> I have a surefire 9p and recently ordered the Cree 26d 3.7-13v HO would it be better running them with aw 2x17500 or aw 3xRCR123 lithium batteries.



I don't know about the actual performance difference between these two options, but if you're using AW's two-bay Ultrafire charger, from a simple convenience standpoint, I would prefer having two vs three cells to recharge.


----------



## tomcat017 (Jun 12, 2007)

Lightfilter: someone can correct me if I am wrong, but I would go with the 2X17500. I think you will get longer runtime. But I'm not sure, because the module is regulated--so maybe the higher voltage from the 3 R123a's will give a longer runtime. But in either case, its easier to charge just 2 batteries, as oceanview pointed out.


----------



## 021411 (Jun 12, 2007)

Question guys.. How can I truly tell I have a HO 170 model besides the sticker on the body? My eyes might be playing tricks on me but this light doesn't seem to put out anywhere near 170 after looking at other lights. I do realize 170 is at the emitter but still.. 
My DX "12.50" module seems almost as bright..

Sincerely, 
Concerned


----------



## Optik49 (Jun 12, 2007)

Has anyone compared one of these “drop ins” to a Fenix P3? I would love to see beam shots.


----------



## Flash007 (Jun 13, 2007)

021411 said:


> Question guys.. How can I truly tell I have a HO 170 model besides the sticker on the body? My eyes might be playing tricks on me but this light doesn't seem to put out anywhere near 170 after looking at other lights. I do realize 170 is at the emitter but still..
> My DX "12.50" module seems almost as bright..
> 
> Sincerely,
> Concerned


 

The $12,50 DX dropin is driven @900mAh. It's about the same output than the HO 170 lumens (1000mA). 

But the DX dropin has a deeper reflector, wich means a tight spot, and more lumens concentration.
The Wolf-Eyes has larger spot.
The DX seems maybe brighter, but it's not the case.

Runtime with DX cree 900mAh : 64 minutes (2x rcr123's)
Runtime with W-E HO 170 1000mAh : ~60 minutes (2x rcr123's)
Runtime with W-E 130 lumens 700mAH : 90 minutes (2x rcr123's)


----------



## Rat6P (Jun 26, 2007)

021411 said:


> Question guys.. How can I truly tell I have a HO 170 model besides the sticker on the body? My eyes might be playing tricks on me but this light doesn't seem to put out anywhere near 170 after looking at other lights. I do realize 170 is at the emitter but still..
> My DX "12.50" module seems almost as bright..
> 
> Sincerely,
> Concerned



Hello, newbie poster here....
Was wondering the same thing actually. No measuring equipment except for the MKII eyeball . But I have the HO WE 3.7-13v(excellent quality build) dropin in a surefire 6P. Comparing to my Fenix P1DCE on maximum, the WE lamp is visibly brighter (not significantly). Throw is seemingly the same.(
i even felt fenix was better) This said,the ratio of spot and spread are perfect for myself. I was thinking the wolfeyes OP style reflector and the fenix's straight polish has a little to do with this perceived lack of output. 

Anyway, any input on this would be great, anyone else done any comparisons.......

Cheers,

Maybe I've just got a kick *** P1DCE


----------



## const451 (Jun 28, 2007)

Will D26 3.7 - 13.0 HO 170 work with G2? If yes, do you know the runtime on standard 123 battaries?

THX!


----------



## Flash007 (Jun 28, 2007)

const451 said:


> Will D26 3.7 - 13.0 HO 170 work with G2? If yes, do you know the runtime on standard 123 battaries?
> 
> THX!


 

It will work. Runtime with 2x cr123's (6V) is ~90 minutes with regulated output, then unregulated output for some hours.


----------



## const451 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank you !

To my understanding from reading the posts the D26 3.7 - 13.0 HO 170 drop in is better than DX and Premium Plus from BOG site. Except BOG site says their drop in's runtime is 2 hours.


----------



## Quickbeam (Jun 29, 2007)

FYI, the DX 12.50 and the WE D26 (130 Lumen) both read between 7500 and 8000 in the infamous Lightbox.

I have the DX in a G2 and the WE in a Maxfire. Both perfect fits.

Doug P.


----------



## const451 (Jun 29, 2007)

Someone said that DX regulation is not so good that's why it is much cheaper.


----------



## Varmint1 (Nov 4, 2007)

Will these work in a G2? I just got my 170L ho and it won't light in my G2. I put it in my 9Z and it wouldn't light in that either.

Am I doing something wrong? I'm using standard batteries BTW.


----------



## bondr006 (Nov 4, 2007)

Varmint1 said:


> Will these work in a G2? I just got my 170L ho and it won't light in my G2. I put it in my 9Z and it wouldn't light in that either.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong? I'm using standard batteries BTW.



Do you have the one with the outer spring on it? I ordered a D26 for my 6PD and I had to check to Surefire option so it included the outer spring. Actually the D26 for my D2AX and 6PD are identical. The one for the Surefire just has the outer spring on it. I am sure you can get the spring from PTS.


----------



## Varmint1 (Nov 4, 2007)

I have the outer spring. Still...nuthin. No magic installation required? Backwards batteries?


----------



## vertigo_2_20 (Nov 6, 2007)

Does anybody know what the difference is, aside from the lumens and voltage requirements, between the Cree P4 (http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=6283&kw=d26&st=4) and the Luxeon (http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=6194&kw=d26&st=4), specifically runtimes, build quality, G2 fit compatibility, and beam quality? I don't really want to spend $40 on a bulb, but I will if I need to if the Luxeon one isn't as durable, doesn't fit the G2 properly, or is just in general a much lesser bulb. Also, I had the 3W Cree drop-in from DX until it broke when I dropped the flashlight a whole 1.5 feet, so I was wondering how these two bulbs compare to that in brightness. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Glen C (Nov 7, 2007)

Varmint, make sure the positive of the battery is pointing towards the LED.

Vertigo, the Luxeon is 80 lumens, the P4 is 170 lumens, quality is similar. P4 is newer technology, Luxeon older.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2007)

Varmint1 said:


> I have the outer spring. Still...nuthin. No magic installation required? Backwards batteries?


Hey Varmint1,
Please PM me with your order number so we can send you a replacement. Unless your the person I’ve been exchanging emails with (initials RV), your new module is on its way.


----------



## rs232 (Nov 11, 2007)

There is much I dont understand.
First, regulated and unregulated, If I buy a WE SNIPER 6A and uses 
1 x LRB-168A li-ion rechargeables, how long battery time should I have then with lets say
* Cree P4 LED **170 Lumen* *3.7-6V *D26 Bulb Fits: 6A, D2 and 6H. This bulb also fits Pila flashlights and SureFire™ flashlights that use a P60 bulb. 
 Specifications: Cree HO 3.7V-6V D26 lamp assembly 


Output: 170 lumens
Voltage: 3.7V-6V 
Runtime (1x168A battery): 110 minutes with regulated output, 30 minutes with unregulated output Runtime
And second, if I use the 3.7-13V same type of lamp the the text says that it has much longer runtime, in the law of physics that shouldn't be possible, does the 3.7-13V lamp tend to dim with only one 168a battery?


----------



## KeeperSD (Nov 12, 2007)

rs232 said:


> There is much I dont understand.
> First, regulated and unregulated, If I buy a WE SNIPER 6A and uses
> 1 x LRB-168A li-ion rechargeables, how long battery time should I have then with lets say
> *Cree P4 LED **170 Lumen* *3.7-6V *D26 Bulb Fits: 6A, D2 and 6H. This bulb also fits Pila flashlights and SureFire™ flashlights that use a P60 bulb.
> ...


 
The runtime should be 110 minutes regulated,meaning that it will maintain 170 lumens for 110 mintues, once this time has been reached the light will run for a further 30 minutes unregulated, meaning that the brightness will diminish throughout this 30 minutes. So in all you should get 140 minutes total runtime. Hope that was the question you were asking. 

The 3.7v-13V will not be regulated with only the 3.7v cell, meaning that the extra runtime might consist of less output but for a longer time. I haven't actually used this drop in but that is my understanding of it.


----------



## Varmint1 (Nov 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Varmint1,
> Please PM me with your order number so we can send you a replacement. Unless your the person I’ve been exchanging emails with (initials RV), your new module is on its way.



That's me. I appreciate it.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 12, 2007)

My 190L module should be here this week! I got the 3.7 - 6V one.
I plan to use a Pila 600S with 1500maH. Any ideas on runtime with it in my 6PD? I don't think I have read much here about a 190 module, does anyone have it?


----------



## bondr006 (Nov 12, 2007)

I have 3 of the 2 level Wolf Eyes 190 lumen D26 drop-ins. One in my D2AX. One in my 6MAX. And, one in my SF M2. I like the drop-in. Nice and bright with a very smooth beam. Works flawlessly. Has pretty good throw and great spill. I also have a BOG CREE Q5 coming this week that I can't wait to see.


----------



## tomcat017 (Nov 13, 2007)

bondr006 said:


> I have 3 of the 2 level Wolf Eyes 190 lumen D26 drop-ins. One in my D2AX. One in my 6MAX. And, one in my SF M2. I like the drop-in. Nice and bright with a very smooth beam. Works flawlessly. Has pretty good throw and great spill. I also have a BOG CREE Q5 coming this week that I can't wait to see.


 
Ooh--I'd love to hear your impressions of the BOG drop in compared to the WE--I've been thinking about one too. Be sure to post when it comes!:twothumbs


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 16, 2007)

Sgt. LED said:


> My 190L module should be here this week! I got the 3.7 - 6V one.
> I plan to use a Pila 600S with 1500maH. Any ideas on runtime with it in my 6PD? I don't think I have read much here about a 190 module, does anyone have it?


Ok it's here and I don't like it very much. Not sure how it is as ringy as it is with an op reflector, a yellow zone near the dead zone, a dead zone borders the hotspot and the hotspot is none brighter than my 15 dollar supertactical drop-in! At least it fits well.... I don't know, I almost feel ripped off. I will post a photo. I'll log in tonight for feedback.







Supertactical one


----------



## vertigo_2_20 (Nov 17, 2007)

Sgt, I'm confused. Which bulb is that?

Regulator, if your stock LED has such a long runtime and a barely noticeable drop in brightness, why would you want one of the WE drop-ins simply because they're regulated? It's just more money and less runtime simply for regulation which it sounds like you don't really need anyways. Anybody else have any idea why this would be ideal?

After much research into the different drop-ins available, I think I've narrowed it down to either the WE 3.7-6v 130 or 170/190 or a Dereelight. I had a DX, which was very bright and of course cheap, but I paid the price for that "cost-savings." The module broke the first time I dropped it, and it was only from about 1.5 feet. After repairing it, it lights up again, but only very dim. I think the circuit got messed up and now it won't draw very much current at all, so now I have a long-running, low-output reading light. But I would not recommend the DX drop-ins to anyone that relies on their light. Spend the extra money and get something of quality, which is what I'm hoping the WE's and/or Dereelights are. Not to mention from runtime graphs elsewhere on the forums the WE ones seem to have a better runtime/output combination than the DX ones.

So my questions are: How do the beams compare between the WE 3.7-6v 130 and 170/190 lumen modules (I prefer the longer runtime of the 130, and many people have said the 170 is not much brighter, but somebody said earlier in this thread the 130's beam is not very pleasant), how do the WE's compare to the Dereelights, where can I find a WE 3.7-6v 130, as PTS only has the 3.7-13v 130 and 3.7-6v 190, and why does WE's site list the 3.7-6v HO as 170 and PTS has it listed as a 190?


----------



## jbviau (Nov 17, 2007)

Vertigo, I've got a WE 3.7-13v 130 lumen drop-in and a WE 4-mode 3.7-6v 170 lumen drop-in (no longer sold by PTS) that was sold as high-output (HO). I don't have answers to all of your questions, but here's my experience.

Of the two I prefer the 4-mode HO drop-in because (a) the beam *is* a little nicer, as you suggest; (b) it's regulated with a 17670 li-ion rechargeable battery, unlike the other; and (c) most importantly, it has medium and low modes, which give me that long runtime you mentioned. I don't see a real difference in maximum brightness between the two drop-ins though.

Re: the discrepancy between 170 lumens and 190 lumens in the HO drop-ins, my understanding (possibly incorrect) is that the 170s have Cree P4 LEDs just like the 130s do. The 170-lumen P4s may just be cherry-picked as the brightest of the bin, or they may be driven harder relative to the 130-lumen ones. In contrast, the 190s have Cree Q2 LEDs, i.e. a different and better bin of LED entirely. Maybe [email protected] will weigh in on this issue.

Hope that helps...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 17, 2007)

WE HO 3.7 - 6V 190L single mode Q2. On the left.


----------



## vertigo_2_20 (Nov 17, 2007)

jbviau, I think you're right about the difference between the 170 and 190. The D36 170 is a P4, and the D26 190 is a Q2. I still don't understand the bins all that much, but I'm assuming P4 and Q2 are the same die, and therefore the same efficiency, just the Q2 is a little higher quality and therefore has slightly higher output, is that correct? My question then is, where are the 150 watt Q2's? :naughty: Since I want my G2 to be a simple on/off flashlight, without different modes to mess with (I plan on getting a Fenix P2D for that), not to mention the extra cost for the digital module, and the 130 lumen one's runtime should be good enough for me, and the 3.7-6v one does regulate with a single Li-Ion, I think that's the one I want to go with. But I am concerned about the beam quality, how much worse is it? And, of course, I need to be able to find it to buy it, which looks like it may be a problem.

Sgt, I'll agree the beam doesn't look good compared to the cheap ST module, in fact it looks downright awful, but how do the peripheral sidespill, build quality, and the regulation and runtimes compare?


----------



## jbviau (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi again. I'm no expert on LED bins, so I'll leave that to the experts. The beam on my 130-lumen WE drop-in is not bad at all (barely ringy, nice even spill, etc.), so I wouldn't worry about that aspect of it unless you're into white-wall hunting. When I first got it, it was a huge step up from what I was used to, and I loved it. Good luck finding the 3.7-6v version! Maybe try the Marketplace?


----------



## vertigo_2_20 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks, you guys have been a great help. I guess I'll start the search for a 3.7-6v 130. In the meantime, I take it nobody has had experience with these modules and the Dereelight ones for comparison?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 18, 2007)

RE: wolfeyes
Build quality is good, it's heavy! side spill isn't as great, run time is a little less, regulation is better. I guess I was expecting a bigger brightness jump - the beam quality being so funky just made it a bigger letdown considering the price. Crap man......


----------



## vertigo_2_20 (Nov 18, 2007)

Are you referring to the Dereelight in comparison to the WE?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 19, 2007)

Based on my exp go for the Deere!


----------



## bondr006 (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear your bad luck with the WE drop-in Sgt. I on the other hand have three of them, except mine are the 2 level 190 lumens, and I have a nice white smooth as silk beam with no rings or artifacts on all three. I would call Mike at PTS and see if he would exchange it for you. I have talked to him several times, and he seems like a good fellow. I'd give it a try.

Rob Bond


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 19, 2007)

Really? I guess I should quit whining and try to do something about it.
Pm attempted to [email protected] box was full. Sent E mail to company, hope mike catches it himself and not somebody else.


----------



## jbviau (Nov 20, 2007)

Just a quick heads-up to Vertigo that there's a WE drop-in for sale in the Marketplace right now that meets his specs...


----------



## vertigo_2_20 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you jbviau, much appreciated. I PM'd him, so hopefully it's still available. Good looking out. :thumbsup:


----------



## jbviau (Nov 21, 2007)

Any luck?


----------



## vertigo_2_20 (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm second in line for it, so hopefully the first deal falls through. :naughty:


----------

